# Suggestion: option to flip through channels by name



## rkcarter (Apr 8, 2002)

Now, when Comcast gives me a couple of hundred channels, it's much easier for me to remember, say, "HBOHD" or "TNT" vs. remembering the three-digit numbers. I'd like an option for places like the Guide view, the channel list in Settings, and even flipping channel up/channel down, to have it go in alphabetical order by channel name rather than channel number. Just as TiVo makes time irrelevant, TiVo could make channel numbers the irrelevancy that they have become.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

If you have a Premiere, that option is there for the guide view when using the HDUI. It is extremely unlikely that it will ever be implemented on any earlier platform as TiVo is no longer doing any s/w development for them.


----------

